# What kind of plant is this?



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

I lately ordered Didiplis Diandra at our place but this plant (see below) arrived. Can anybody ID it?




























Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rotala macrandra_

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=68&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you cavan! I wanted this plant someday but thought that the leaves were thicker sort of like the Ludwigia Repens Rubin.


----------

